# just received my Onkyo TX-SR707 w/ no sound!



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

I received my 707 the other day and today was the day I hooked it up... sadly, i cannot produce any sound, i checked all my cables, polarities, setup settings within the receiver it self, etc etc.. i've tried it all... no sound.. all though i pluged in my ipod to the aux and i can get some bass coming out of my sub but thats about it.. I'm going to call A4L on monday to see what they can do about it.. i do have the extended warranty as well so im not worried but its still kind of upsetting.. anyone else have this experience? or am I a complete dumb a$$ lol..?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried putting an antenna on the fm tuner and seeing if you can pick up stations. 
Make sure the volume is turned up as well and not muted.

That's all I have.
Cheers,
Bill


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> Have you tried putting an antenna on the fm tuner and seeing if you can pick up stations.
> Make sure the volume is turned up as well and not muted.
> 
> That's all I have.
> ...


yea I have tried the FM tuner as well, nothing wanted to come out :dontknow:


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

update: they are sent me a new one.. should be here any day


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Did the replacement work?


----------

